# T/E Problems?



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend has a Train Engineer, When he runs his train, (USA GP-9 and about 4-5 cars) The train will run
for about 20-30 feet and stop. It is battery power, all the wire from the trucks are disconnected.
He sent the T/E to Aristo Craft, they said there wasn't anything wrong with it. 
Any thoughts on the problem.

Thanks Don


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The USA engines pull a lot of current. He probably needs a fan installed to cool the unit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it the 27 MHz or the 75 MHz? 

The fact that it overloads in such a short time probably means a fan won't help, overheating in 20 to 30 feet means it would need water cooling ha ha! 

More likely too much current being drawn. The first thing I would do is test the loco on DC and measure the current. It's possible a damaged motor is drawing way too much current. Better to fix it than continue to try. 

If it is a damaged motor, then fix, if the current draw on DC is ok, then perhaps you have a problem with the Train Engineer receiver. 

Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it the 75 MHZ T/E. The engine will run fine when I piggy back it with my GP-9 running a A/W.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the 75 MHz units did not have the amp capacity of the 27 MHz units. 

The 75 MHz system was not real successful.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help guy's! 
He brought it over, and we tried it with differant engines.
The only time it would shut down is with USA engines. 
So I told him to use it with his other units and run his A/W
with the USA.

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like overcurrent for the poor little decoder. 

Sometimes it's the very low impedance of the motor, not the average current draw. You can try to add a 1 ohm resistor in series with each motor to see if this is the specific case. 

That does help in instances where the inrush current from stall (stopped) is very high, and "trips a breaker". 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI all 

Aristocraft did make a 27mhz (discontinued many years ago #5490 or 55490) and 75 mhz on board decoder that maxed out at 3 amps peak, 2.5 running. 

Unfortunately when in an engine, the heat of the day plus the load would lower this 2.5 amp capability, so 2.0 amps was more realistic to me. 

These on board units have a thermal cutoff switch per the instruction manual.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

When the original first generation trackside T/E came out , I got one and removed the insides from the case, and installed with a battery in a trailing box car. Made tests. Observed that the output would drop off and the loco would stop at a meter indicated load of 1.8 amps. This was fairly consistent , over many days, loads and temps, even with the box car roof removed for air circulation- and of course the aristo board was removed from its case also so it was basically operating in open air. I called Aristocraft and inquired as to why they were selling a 1.8 amp device that was advertised at 4 amps continuous and so marked on literature and the device. They had no answer . 

Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

I believe the unit you are describing is the old metal case unit. It used the metal case as a heat sink. I know of many others that used this unit but left the case on with no issues. Could have been taking the case off that caused your issues. I know that it never put out what they said it would either. 

The Roundhouse rnr


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, until the OP gives a picture or more description, I'll comment based on his response that he thinks it's a 75 MHz. 

Roundhouse, are you talking about the 27 MHz "onboard" or the 27 MHz "trackside"? 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And which 27 mhz trackside, the metal case at 4 amps max or the plastic case with 10 amp capability. 
Color of the transmitter tells us the model/frequency. 
Grey is 75 mhz 
Black is 27 mhz 
Orange is Basic 27mhz and 2 amp max. Can be used as onboard!!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it's not the 27 mhz, I have one. One of the first ones that came out. Still running strong.
It's the big board like Greg showed. Not sure witch one it is. Runs LGB Uintah fine,
run a Aristo RS-3 about 8 mins, and a USA GP about 30 sec. No pictures as the guy took it 
back home. No case so don't know if he took it out or came like that. I'm not into Aristo trains
so don't know that much about them. Transmitter has a black case with the lights on the front.

Don


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Greg, i was referring to Jonathan's comment about the trackside unit that gave him issues. It sounded like he was talking about one of the first one with the metal case. He said he removed it which was most likely his issue with premature over load since the case itself is a large heat sink. Sorry to throw things off. 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, except with 30 plus years of professional electronics background, I am not going to make that mistake. It is pretty easy to know if a heat sink is involved with the case by just looking at a device for a bout 1 second. 

jonathan/www.rctrains.com


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

I have been involved with electronics for along time also. In your post you mention one of the first trackside TE. What came to my mind was the metal case unit. THE CASE IS THE ONLY SOURCE OF HEAT SINK. Which running with no heat sink will surely cause a quick fail. I will post pictures if I have too. Unless we are talking about something completely different, which is most likely the case since I'm sure your 30 years of experience would not let you down. 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Rocket88 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I dropped my Aristo train engineer transmitter in my fish pond. It's a 1995 model and has served me well with no problems for 18 years. I took the transmitter unit apart, air dried the board, and added new batteries. The green light displays as if all were O K but the receiver isn't responding. I found the owners manual and "programmed" the Transmitter/receiver as per instruction. The green light flashes after keying "a" and "b" and pressing the receiver code button. The receiver isn't getting the signal, the Forward/Reverse "clicking" is absent. Should I purchase a new Train Engineer or am I doing something wrong in attempting to re-start the transmitter? I enjoy the simplicity of the Aristo 5470 unit, I don't need anything sophisticated. Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you with your question, but I can lend you my minders... and help you get noticed. 
I think this is one of those times when you should have started a new thread... 

Happier Rails, I hope. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What John said.... start a new thread for a new topic.


Back to the topic:

Roundhouse, is this the receiver you are referring to?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I recall my GP-9..using a 3 amp throttle (really three amps). I could run, 8 cars or so, up a curving 4% or so...get halfway up and puke. 
From that day forward, all USA's get a six amp...as do the big AC engines. 
I checked it with my Mk1 Mod0 breakout box...using the "aux battery" multi purpose charge jack and an override trail car battery, with an ohmmeter plugged into said breakout box. 
Three amps continuous on the grade, until it shut down. 
Fan might help, but why stress the equipment? 
TOC


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

GREG, that picture is for the Aristocraft 5490 and is definitely a 27mhz unit. 
Just yesterday I verified 2 of them a friend whom wants me to sell and I also have the optional relay board with them. 
This old on board unit can operate via relays 2 sound activators (bell and whistle) plus 2 on off relays (light controls) and a pulsed relay. 
Runs and programs from the 27 mhz black transmitter. 
Your picture does not show the optional cable for the relay card. 
Current rating is 2.5 amp for this receiver. 
Documents are in the old Aristo files which tate just posted a link to in the Aristo forum.


----------

